# RESOLVED Fujitsu Siemens laptop: keybord not working



## rosoner (Feb 24, 2007)

Hello,
I really need an advice because keyboard on my sister's laptop suddenly stopped working.

She had open some her word document and tried to write something, but keyboard didn't work. Then she turned off computer and start it again, but it didn't work again.

She tried external keyboard and it works fine.

What should she do? It is 15 months old laptop.
Is there anything she could try?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Using the external keyboard, see if the laptop keyboard is detected in device manager.


----------



## rosoner (Feb 24, 2007)

it is detected, and it also says that it works properly...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Try uninstalling the keyboard and letting Windows reinstall it and see if it works.


----------



## rosoner (Feb 24, 2007)

done but nothing happend 

thank you for your help, is there anything else she could try?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

What is the exact model? This could help.

I have asked someone to take a look, he will know more about this.


----------



## jnoosh (Jan 14, 2007)

I have the exact same problem, and have tried all of the above, although i have a fujitsu amilo,without a ps/2 or keyboard socket etc, and ideas?
Josh.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

To both of you,

I don't know much about this model, but it sounds like the keyboard got disconnected. I would take it to a repair shop and have them reconnect it. That is probably all it needs.


----------



## rosoner (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you for all your effort!

People working for fujitsu repaired it for free!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Glad it is fixed.


----------

